
I Won’t Hire People Who Use Poor Grammar. Here’s Why - thewarpaint
https://hbr.org/2012/07/i-wont-hire-people-who-use-poo
======
save_ferris
CEO of content generator is a stickler for grammar, not a huge surprise.

That said, I used feel the same way. I excelled at writing when I was a kid
and was always super judgmental of those that made grammatical errors, even
online. I'm not sure if it was getting older or what, but I started
recognizing that I'd make the very same grammatical mistakes that I'd judge
others about from time to time.

I don't think all grammatical mistakes are created equal, and the context and
audience of the content in question really matters. Poor grammar in marketing
material that world will see is really bad. Making a grammatical error while
trying to urgently respond to an issue in an internal slack channel is not a
big deal. Context really matters.

------
joelx
I have hired around 300 people for my company (currently employ 180 full
time). I have found spelling and grammar and the ability to clearly express
your ideas in writing to be probably the biggest indicator of intelligence.
People who are not good writers generally turn out to be not good employees
either.

I agree with the article that you need to make an exception for people with
English as a second language for spelling and grammar... but you should not
make that exception for the clear expression of ideas.

------
ohiovr
May all his applicants use Grammarly and get the hirees he needs.

